# Chiller - aber wie stark?



## derstef (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich bisher immer im WaKü-Bereich des Forums bewegt und bin aber aktuell von der Idee infiziert einen Chiller zu verwenden.
Da mich das Kondenswasserthema etwas abschreckt würde mir ein Chiller reichen der die Wassertemperatur sehr knapp unter Zimmertemperatur hält und dabei möglichst ohrenfreundlich zu Werke geht.
Gekühlt werden aktuell ein i7 2600K und 2 GTX 470 - alles "leicht" übertaktet.
Bei aquatuning habe ich ein paar Hailea Chiller gesehen bin aber unsicher was für mein Vorhaben die richtige Stärke wäre.

Würde mich über ein paar Meinungen zu dem Thema freuen.

Viele Grüsse,
derstef


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass sich der Aufwand und die Investion für 5-6 K niedrigere Temperaturen in irgend einer Weise lohnt? Leise ist jedenfalls keine kompressorbasierte Kühlung.

Leistungsmäßig würde ich sagen: Miss, was das System aufnimmt. Bei deltaT=0 sollte ein Chiller ungefähr die angegebene Maximalleistung abführen können und da nicht alles, was der Rechner verbraucht, im Wasserkreislauf landet, hast du noch eine kleine Reserve mit drin.


----------



## oanvoanc (13. Dezember 2011)

für die 2 komponenten reicht ein titan 500 mit fast 400 watt kälteleistung auf jeden fall aus.

zum thema leise: sobald das kühlaggregat anspringt ist leise vorbei


----------



## derstef (13. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten - habe mich inzwischen auch noch etwas belesen und werde die Idee begraben - der Nutzen im Verhältnis zu Stromverbrauch, Anschaffungskosten und Lautstärke ist einfach zu gering.

@admin: bitte Thema schliessen


----------

